# 

## _

,  ,  ,     ( 2 )              ?

----------


## stas

"" .     ,      .

----------


## _

,          1 .               1         .
    :           ,       (   30    )     :          .      .      ?    ...
 ,   ,        ?

----------


## stas

IMHO, n,       ,  ,     , ..       .    ,  30 ,          .

----------


## komar

-,     ,    + .             (       ,      ,   ).

----------


## _

> IMHO, n,       ,  ,     , ..       .    ,  30 ,          .


     ?

----------


## komar

> ?


      ( ),     .    .

----------


## stas

-  .    ,     -   ,    .

----------


## _

> IMHO, n,       ,  ,     , ..       .    ,  30 ,          .


    ?

----------


## _

.  ?

----------


## stas

:Smilie: .
  " ", ,     __   :Smilie: .
    -    (  ,        )         ,   .

----------


## _

:


 ""

 ""
 ..




           13  2008 .


 .. 
12  2008 .


 ?

----------

-   ?

----------


## stas

:Frown: 

  :  "  13.02",   " 13.02".      -      .

----------

100%?

----------

> 100%?


  (   )

----------

> (   )


  ,    ,  25%,     75%   ?

----------

> -  .    ,     -   ,    .


   ,    ,     ??   ?
  !

----------

?
     ?
     ?
    ?

----------

.    ,       .  (   )

----------


## .

> ,       .


    . .

----------


## sarakot

> ?
>      ?
>      ?
>     ?


  :Smilie: 
: ..      ......

----------


## sarakot

:

----------

